# box store faucets



## piedpiper (Mar 28, 2011)

we all know that some of those box store faucets are made a little cheaper,but how do you know exactly which ones?are the higher end models built better?had to put in a moen at the bosses house that he purchased at home cheapo and it seemed pretty heavy duty,no plasticy stuff like some faucets.also,cheapo carries kohler,so does kohler make cheaper faucets for box stores?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

All of the manufacturers make cheaper stuff for the box stores...

It's like those John Deere mowers they have sitting outside...Stickers and paint is all they are....


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

All faucets from big box stores are cheaper somehow someway. Lavatory usually have plastic pop-ups. Buying power will give the store a good break, but not that good. I no longer direct people to box stores to pick out a faucet, I try my darnedest to send to my wholesales showroom. There is always a cheap feel to box store faucet installs, but not showroom.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Air gap hit it on the head with the mowers. Big box stores will always have cheaper less durable stuff, But when a HO sees a faucet for say 60 bucks at deepthroat. but a plumber gets the same faucet for say 90 bucks at a supply house the HO doesn't know the difference and thinks the plumber Is trying to rip them off, but in reality the supply house product Is superior and is built better.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

In Moen's own words....



> *Do all Moen products consist of one standard of quality regardless of whether the distributor is a retail or wholesale supplier?*
> Moen's production line does not differentiate between wholesale and retail models. There is only one grade of brass, only one grade of cartridge and only one grade of warranty coverage–the best. *While the numbering system for Moen's wholesale distributors and retail distributors may vary and subtle installation and trim differences may exist. These may include, but are not limited to, packaging, threaded or slip-fit style tub spouts and metallic or non-metallic drain assemblies.* The quality and limited lifetime warranty against leaks, drips, materials, and workmanship remain the same for all of our products. http://www.moen.com/consumer-support/faq


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2011)

Heck, positemp shower valve trim kits from the supply house are now coming with CP plastic wall escutcheons. "tick tick tick" instead of "tink tink tink" when you tap it with your finger nail. I always promote our quality of installation, but feel a little cheap inside when these go on the trim.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

I'll Bore y'all again ,,,, WOLVERINE BRASS !!!


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

> *Do all Moen products consist of one standard of quality regardless of whether the distributor is a retail or wholesale supplier?*
> Moen's production line does not differentiate between wholesale and retail models. There is only one grade of brass, only one grade of cartridge and only one grade of warranty coverage–the best. *While the numbering system for Moen's wholesale distributors and retail distributors may vary and subtle installation and trim differences may exist. These may include, but are not limited to, packaging, threaded or slip-fit style tub spouts and metallic or non-metallic drain assemblies.* The quality and limited lifetime warranty against leaks, drips, materials, and workmanship remain the same for all of our products. http://www.moen.com/consumer-support/faq


That's been the thing with the Box store Moens, the trim is crap and affects the function of the product. Three handle tub and shower valve trim popping working loose and making the handles impossible to turn or cracked plastic pieces that hold the lavatory and kitchen faucet handles in place or keep the kitchen sink spout from leaking.
http://www.moen.com/consumer-support/faq


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

ChrisConnor said:


> That's been the thing with the Box store Moens, the trim is crap and affects the function of the product. Three handle tub and shower valve trim popping working loose and making the handles impossible to turn or cracked plastic pieces that hold the lavatory and kitchen faucet handles in place or keep the kitchen sink spout from leaking.
> http://www.moen.com/consumer-support/faq


Zackly!


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

I tell my customers if they buy home cheapo fixtures its consumer grade products and if I supply fixtures they will be contractor grade and then I explain the difference. Then I let them know I will stand behind fixtures that I provide and if they provide fixtures there are no guarantees.


----------

